# Wolf Parade - Mount Zoomer



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

new wolf parade album's hanging around. pretty damned decent. 

anyone else get a chance to pick this one up? Westender, i'm looking at you. Seems like your kinda music maybe.


----------

